

How to Lose Traffic and Alienate People - fdschoeneman
http://www.popsci.com/entertainment-amp-gaming/article/2009-01/how-lose-traffic-and-alienate-people

======
russell
He points out really common (mostly) advertising practices that sites use that
really tick off users (me at least): tooltip ads, CAPTCHAs, and others. He did
miss some other horrors, though, such as a story that puts one paragraph per
page over 10 pages, intro ad pages, or ads that obscure the content until you
close them.

